# The beauty of the "f" plan



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

When i went on ss i decided on the "f" plan for medical insurance. I have been paying on it for several yrs now. I only pay the monthly premiums & it picks up all of my medicaal expenses. I woke up dec 29th with a sore throat...first time i have been ill with a resp. Thing in over 8 years. I immediately saw a dr. At the walk in clinic. I didn't get better, i got worse so i went back & got a dr who said"you only need to drink hot tea with lemon & honey in it"...... 3 days later i ended up in the emergency room & i was in heart failure!! A virus had attacked my heart & did sever & major damage. I was in the cadriac care section for 10 more days. I nearly died. I was sent home to "get better & stronger" & then had to see the heart specialist. I was told i was in severe heart failure & at some point what use to be an extremely healthy heart became a very damamged weak heart. I have an apt. For another eco-heart scan the 16th & then see the heart dr. The 29th of march. They will decided exactly which heart surgery i will have to have & when. I was very heart healthy prior to this...no clogged areteries, etc. Nothing. Now i can barely walk & breathe. From my 10 days in the cardiac floor care i got a bill for $116,800. My wonderful "f" plan paid for everything. I paid nothing out of poket but my usual monthly premium. So when & if you are considering a medicare health plan, take a good look at the f plan...just pay the premium & know they will go up early, but also know every time you have to go to the dr or end up in the hospital intensive care floor like i did, you pay nothing out of your pocket besides your usual monthly fee. It has been a life saver for us. My dh also has the same plan & in the mean time he has had a severely broken leg, a repair surgery to remove the metal rods plates 7 screws, prostate cancer surgery, a nasal surgery that was $47,000 & we have paid nothing out of pocket besides our monthly premium. If you are like us & you can pay the premium but cannot pay the total bill out of pocket or even part of the bill, then consider the f plan .


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm sorry you are facing this, and also sorry to hear about your husband's broken leg. I pray the doctors find the right treatment and you heal quickly.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I looked into the "f" plan this past enrollment period just for the reason(s) you stated; pays for everything and is excepted most everywhere in the US. 

The 3 different policies I checked out ranged in a cost of $300 to $345 a month, which is more than 3 times a month more than what I pay now for the medical insurance I ended up getting.

Although if things change around here to the point where I (we) can travel again I can surely see the advantage(s) of the "f" plan.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

once you sign up for a medicare supplement they have to take you no matter what your health condition is. however if next year you want to change companies for your supplemental plan NOBODY has to take you as you are. IF lucky & healthy you MIGHT get a dif. company to take you but who knows what your premium will be IF they even agree to take you. so, before you sign up for ANY supplemental plan be sure it is what you can really live with financially.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I just signed up since I turn 65 in April. I went with the plan G and it's only $119/month with a $183 deductible per year.
It was recommended by two hospital nurses as well as the folks at SHIP...it's like the F plan but it's not being phased out in 2020 like the F plan. Since I have a diverse , expensive and serious medical history, the agent said going with plan G initially ,guarantees I can keep coverage as long as I pay my premiums each month


----------



## jerry arnold (Dec 1, 2018)

Micheal said:


> I looked into the "f" plan this past enrollment period just for the reason(s) you stated; pays for everything and is excepted most everywhere in the US.
> 
> The 3 different policies I checked out ranged in a cost of $300 to $345 a month, which is more than 3 times a month more than what I pay now for the medical insurance I ended up getting.
> 
> Although if things change around here to the point where I (we) can travel again I can surely see the advantage(s) of the "f" plan.


i'm expecting about $650/mo in SS since i'm determined to retire at 62...lol...those premiums would be quite painful


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I have been planning on plan G, when I retire, hopefully the end of this school year. I will be 70.


----------



## jerry arnold (Dec 1, 2018)

vickinell said:


> I have been planning on plan G, when I retire, hopefully the end of this school year. I will be 70.


Teacher?


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

Life skills teacher's aide. Now called a paraprofessional.


----------



## jerry arnold (Dec 1, 2018)

vickinell said:


> Life skills teacher's aide. Now called a paraprofessional.


Way cool


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I've had an "f" plan for over 10 years...someone said it was being phased out in 2020. Is that for all "f" plans or only for the company where you get your supplemental? My premiums will be $200 a month for 2019, an increase of a few dollars from last year.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

This is not what I thought the thread was going to be about,lol :-/


----------



## jerry arnold (Dec 1, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> This is not what I thought the thread was going to be about,lol :-/


Do tell?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

jerry arnold said:


> Do tell?


lol well I thought it was a plan to get it on


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Why are we resurrecting a thread from 2017 about medicare plans especially when the open enrollment date has passed for 2019 and the rules have changed....???


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

anniew said:


> I've had an "f" plan for over 10 years...someone said it was being phased out in 2020. Is that for all "f" plans or only for the company where you get your supplemental? My premiums will be $200 a month for 2019, an increase of a few dollars from last year.


From what I've read, "f" will no longer be an option for new enrollments, but if you are on the "f" plan, you can keep it.


> There’s another thing you should know about Plan F. It’s being phased out in 2020. It won’t be offered as a new policy after that time. However, if you’re already enrolled in a Plan F, you’ll be allowed to keep it. It will be grandfathered in.


https://boomerbenefits.com/medigap-plan-f-vs-plan-g-vs-plan-n/


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

F plan? G plan? Never heard of them. 

I am on Medicare, but do not have to select a plan as I am still working full time and get health insurance from my employer.

However, I did look at the available plans and don't remember seeing anything called F or G. All the plans had company names, like Platinum Blue Choice, Humana Choice, Medica Prime Basic, Platinum Blue Core, Medica Prime Basic, Platinum Blue Complete, Blue Cross Medicare Advantage Core, etc.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

CF: The f or g plan, and there are more than those two, are when you get supplemental insurance. Right now you still get health insurance from your employer, but once retired, you will likely get a supplemental plan to cover what Medicare doesn't cover. With my F plan, I don't pay any co-pays because the supplemental insurance covers it for doctors, lab work, surgery as long as the docs take Medicare. My plan, however, doesn't cover meds, which is normally considered Part D.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I have Aetna from my employer and Medicare part A hospital. I thought I had to choose a plan since I plan to switch from Aetna but they said I can wait until I retire and not be penalized. 

I did not know about the other plans until I watched some posts on Facebook.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

anniew said:


> CF: The f or g plan, and there are more than those two, are when you get supplemental insurance. Right now you still get health insurance from your employer, but once retired, you will likely get a supplemental plan to cover what Medicare doesn't cover. With my F plan, I don't pay any co-pays because the supplemental insurance covers it for doctors, lab work, surgery as long as the docs take Medicare. My plan, however, doesn't cover meds, which is normally considered Part D.


I thought the different plans were in categories named Medicare Advantage Plans, Medicare Cost Plans, and MediGap Plans. I guess I have some more research to do.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

vickinell said:


> I have Aetna from my employer and Medicare part A hospital. I thought I had to choose a plan since I plan to switch from Aetna but they said I can wait until I retire and not be penalized.
> 
> I did not know about the other plans until I watched some posts on Facebook.


That is my understanding as well. I have Part A with full health coverage from my employer. I can wait until I retire to start Part B.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Lol


Oregon1986 said:


> lol well I thought it was a plan to get it on


So did I. I had no idea it would be a serious discussion .


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

"f" it, just pull the plug plan.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been on Medicare since July 2011 (disabled) and I had no idea about F and G either. I have an AARP Medicare Advantage plan, which beat the snot out the Humana Advantage plan I chose the last two years. Before that I had straight gubmint Medicare, which was presented to me at the outset as my only choice. 

I'm def going to research the F and G now, just in case AARP gets me in dutch eventually. Totally appreciated this thread being resurrected!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The other thing I have a question about is I keep seeing the term "Original Medicare." Are there two different Medicare programs? Original and a new Medicare?


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

My understanding is original Medicare is the straight gubmint one, CF. Happily willing to be educated if I'm wrong!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

kinnb said:


> My understanding is original Medicare is the straight gubmint one, CF. Happily willing to be educated if I'm wrong!


Okay, so what is the other one?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Okay, so what is the other one?


In helping my mother understand it, "original Medicare" encompasses the part A and Part B listed on the retiree's Medicare card and the services covered in the yearly Medicare handbook.

During the open enrollment for 2019, her big concern was that her premium for A and B had jumped about $20.

As I reviewed her options and the BC/BS her retiree insurance provided by her pension plan, I noticed her BC/BS covered most all the other lettered parts offered by various carriers as "New Medicare" supplemental policies that actually eliminate parts of Medicare A and B coverage.

Since her employer insurance premium hasn't increased and offers her coverage for the things not covered by A and B, I told her the increase in her Medicare seemed negligible and to just stay as is.

One of my neighbors whose parents have original A and B and had an other parts supplement saw the $20 premium increase and the premium on their private supplement almost doubled. Although his father swore they were going to change supplement providers to save some on premiums, his mother's health issues limited their options with no real savings.

I don't know if what their son did was smart but he and his father met with his folks private provider rep and he wrote a check to the insurer to cover the overage for 2019 so his father still will pay the same monthly premium for their supplement as he did last year.

If other children choose to bulk pay their parents premium overage, I can see the pocket picking insurers getting a "what the heck" attitude and run 2021 premiums higher than the hair on top of a camels hump.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you, Shrek, and @Cabin Fever, what Shrek said. Sorry, my brain forgot to answer the other part of the question...


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Another one that is glad that this thread has been brought back to life. My 6 month window starts in about a week. Was going to talk to a friend who had been on it for about 5 years, but that did not work out. Went to his viewing at the funeral home this past Friday. I am still working and have medical through my job. I also use the VA and pay for my meds through them, out of pocket. Could not say if the insurance or the VA is cheaper, but the VA is more convenient.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

pixiedoodle said:


> When i went on ss i decided on the "f" plan for medical insurance. I have been paying on it for several yrs now. I only pay the monthly premiums & it picks up all of my medicaal expenses. I woke up dec 29th with a sore throat...first time i have been ill with a resp. Thing in over 8 years. I immediately saw a dr. At the walk in clinic. I didn't get better, i got worse so i went back & got a dr who said"you only need to drink hot tea with lemon & honey in it"...... 3 days later i ended up in the emergency room & i was in heart failure!! A virus had attacked my heart & did sever & major damage. I was in the cadriac care section for 10 more days. I nearly died. I was sent home to "get better & stronger" & then had to see the heart specialist. I was told i was in severe heart failure & at some point what use to be an extremely healthy heart became a very damamged weak heart. I have an apt. For another eco-heart scan the 16th & then see the heart dr. The 29th of march. They will decided exactly which heart surgery i will have to have & when. I was very heart healthy prior to this...no clogged areteries, etc. Nothing. Now i can barely walk & breathe. From my 10 days in the cardiac floor care i got a bill for $116,800. My wonderful "f" plan paid for everything. I paid nothing out of poket but my usual monthly premium. So when & if you are considering a medicare health plan, take a good look at the f plan...just pay the premium & know they will go up early, but also know every time you have to go to the dr or end up in the hospital intensive care floor like i did, you pay nothing out of your pocket besides your usual monthly fee. It has been a life saver for us. My dh also has the same plan & in the mean time he has had a severely broken leg, a repair surgery to remove the metal rods plates 7 screws, prostate cancer surgery, a nasal surgery that was $47,000 & we have paid nothing out of pocket besides our monthly premium. If you are like us & you can pay the premium but cannot pay the total bill out of pocket or even part of the bill, then consider the f plan .


Pixiedoodle; I hope everything turns out well for you and that your husband recovers from his broken leg too. I am amazed at how quickly you were able to get medical care! I would gladly pay a monthly premium if we could see a doctor when needed. Although medical care is paid for through government sales tax here, it is almost impossible to get a family doctor and there are no walk in clinics in our part of the province. The only recourse is to go to the hospital and sit and wait sometimes for many hours. I waited over twelve hours with cracked ribs to see a doctor. One doctor was on duty and four nurses for walk-ins and for emergency room. Everyone else is prioritized and seen accordingly. I have to say though if you show up half dead or needing emergency surgery it gets done at no cost to the patient. It is getting a doctor to diagnose first and give a referral is where there is a problem . 
If we had to pay $300 or $350 a month insurance I would pay it even it meant not having enough money to have the power connected because as we get older anything can happen even when healthy. Sure hope all turns out well for you. I will keep you both in my prayers. Linda


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

One problem I have found with F plan is nursing assistance or whatever it is called. I may have to be in the hospital for 1 - 3 days and then need assistance for about week. I think the cutoff is 5 days in the hospital before you qualify. This means I either pay a large sum out of pocket or to try to convince my sister I am worth taking in for a week or 2 and providing assistance. The easiest (and probably the costliest) is to go to a nursing facility for a week, but it's not covered.

The same with transportation. If was on Medicaid instead of Medicare, I could get free medical transport no problem. I think this is a huge hole in medicare plan f.

For married couples, this may not be a big problem, but for singles it can be a major problem.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I thought the different plans were in categories named Medicare Advantage Plans, Medicare Cost Plans, and MediGap Plans. I guess I have some more research to do.


It must me something different because they're talking about supplement plans, which aren't available to Medicare Advantage subscribers. In my case (live in an urban area) my Medicare Advantage HMO is so generous that I don't need a supplement plan, or even a Medicare Part D prescription plan. All I pay is the Part B premium.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Oregon1986 said:


> lol well I thought it was a plan to get it on


I thought it was saying f insurance, who needs it.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I want a plan that pays for a live in massage therapist for my old back.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

The retired ladies at my church and I were talking and said you have to have plan A, plan B, and then a supplement. I am completely confused and wondering how much all this is going to cost and if I can even afford to retire.

I think I can get Plan A, plan g, and they made it sound like I have to get a supplement. Plan g seemed like it would pay for most of my needs.

I am having to figure out if I should get my cataract surgery now or after I retire. The thought of the surgery is horrifying to me. I am a big sissy when it comes to my eyes. I can't even put contacts in.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

vickinell said:


> The retired ladies at my church and I were talking and said you have to have plan A, plan B, and then a supplement. I am completely confused and wondering how much all this is going to cost and if I can even afford to retire.


* There is no premium for Part A (hospitalization) if you paid in to FICA for 10 or more years.
* Part B (doctor, x-ray, labs, etc.) is about $135/month. You'll need that. It's an 80/20 plan where your copay is 20%.
* Part D (prescription) is voluntary, but if you opt out and need it later there's a penalty. It's normally about $20/month.
* Supplemental is voluntary to help pay the 20% copay for Part B services. It's expensive, usually around $200/month.

In urban areas you should be able to find a generous Medicare Advantage HMO, often with no premium paid to the insurance company. Medicare will pay the insurance company. You maintain the Part B premium, but you won't need Part D because prescriptions are usually included in the HMO. You won't be eligible for supplemental but you won't need it. Medicare Advantage HMO copays are very small, and often zero.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I don't know about the FICA. I worked for 5 years at a real estate office before working for the public school system where I do get Medicare deductions. They deduct for teacher's retirement fund instead of social security.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

vickinell said:


> I don't know about the FICA. I worked for 5 years at a real estate office before working for the public school system where I do get Medicare deductions. They deduct for teacher's retirement fund instead of social security.


FICA is the fund that collects Social Security & Medicare contributions from company payrolls.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Vickinell.

Get the surgery, you will love the results. Would have kept me from having a bad wreck if I had done it sooner. Nice to be able to buy 6 or 7 pairs of Evil Empire reading classes for 30 or so dollars. Put a pair everywhere. I had my surgery a year ago August. Am very pleased with it. Asked me if I wanted a warm blanket as I waited for the surgery. Said yes and am glad I did. I could not believe how nice a warm blanket felt, pure heaven!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

If you are confused about what to choose A, B,....D, F. Contact your local Area Agency on Aging. They have people trained to assist you in choosing the right plan for you. At no charge! There was a gal in my office and that's all she did. I forget her title.


----------

